# 2013 IPB



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

I should be getting my boat next week, going with a light grey hull , white liner, with matterhorne white awl grip. Cant wait,
I've been looking at these boats since they first came out but just now got to fish on one a couple weeks ago. For anyone looking, the ice blue one in the for sale section is the one I went out on. sick boat, and it moves with that 50hp. Somebody's gonna get a good deal on it. Will post more photos when I recieve them. And if anyone is looking for a johnsen skiff, thats mine in the classified section. let me know if interested


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

good deal dawg,,and you aint gotta wait 6mos


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice what motor r u going to put on it? im getting my motor on mine tuesday! sso stoked!!!!!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Jason 

Just got mine last week

Pm me


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

> nice what motor r u going to put on it? im getting my motor on mine tuesday! sso stoked!!!!!!!!


I'll be on the lookout for a 08 or newer 40hp tiller. But until then I'm gonna just run the 20hp merc i have. Hopefully it'll get it up on plane and get me by till I find a good deal? What did you end up getting?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i found a yamaha 30 tiller 3 cylinder for sale. its a 20 inch shaft so im gonna use the riser plate to lift her up. but 20 in saft is the norm nowadays.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

> i found a yamaha 30 tiller 3 cylinder for sale. its a 20 inch shaft so im gonna use the riser plate to lift her up. but 20 in saft is the norm nowadays.


Cool. Well congrats to you and all the other new owners. Brads seems to be kickin them out lately Told me a charter company just placed an order for 15


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics. 

Keep em coming


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

placed an order for 15 ! ka pow! thats alot of skiffs.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Any new pics?


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

a couple new pics, waiting on the powder coat








s


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just curious any updates??


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

gots mines!


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry I know it's been a while. So far I love the boat. Will try to post some pics this weekend


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> gots mines!


LOVE the color combo! Nice rig, congrats! What's gonna power it?


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

sorry guys I have been working way to much and just havent made time to try to post these pics. They are older and Ive had some upgrades now. Will try to get some better photos shortly


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Jason
Skiff looks sharp, I have seen you a few times out there while I was in the Yak. I just got mine back last week. When I get back to the East coast of the US we gotta hook up and get on some of them schools.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Cru- for sure man give me a ring, shoulda waved me down I could have towed you somewhere way in the back


----------

